# Sticky  Animal Adoptions Post here!!



## Ross

Please use this thread to list any adoptions or placements you need to offer I'll delete them as they get dated over 2 months but let us know how it worked out too! Thanks.


----------



## beccachow

Anyone interested in a 2yo female St Bernard, fully papered and free to a good home? A friend of mine has her and can not keep her for several reasons.


----------



## grimm_mojo

I have some plott hound mixed pups they are 3/4 plott. Got three females an one male
around 3 months old. Free to good homes . Be good for hunting or pets if anyone interested . I'm near houlka Mississippi


----------



## Rich Girl DC

I have just seen this post today.
http://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/grd/4921658384.html

He looks very much like an Anatolian (Kangal) in the third picture where he is overseeing his herd. 

I used to have a Kangal, and know how the breed wants to wonder around. 
If you have a large land and are looking for a LGD. Here is one. 



























V!!!
:l33t:


----------



## afarm111

free cattle dog in ND
I need to get rid of my female 8 month old heeler/border collie because I am unable to train her to stop killing chickens She would make a great cattle dog, healthy, energetic, good dog besides eating chickens
[email protected]
email me for pics


----------



## sportweasel

PUPPY NEEDS A HOME! 

This sweet girl was abandoned in the woods near our home. She is approximately 10-12 weeks old and 13 lbs. Breed unknown. Vet checked â no worms, started on flea prevention, but in need of some proper nutrition (which we have begun providing). She is very sweet and friendly. We already have four dogs, so we cannot keep her! Located in North Georgia. 

Contact [email protected] or https://www.facebook.com/CurtisCountyFarm


----------



## Ross

Lucky pup and looks like an energy packed smarty!!


----------



## sportweasel

sportweasel said:


> puppy needs a home!
> 
> This sweet girl was abandoned in the woods near our home. She is approximately 10-12 weeks old and 13 lbs. Breed unknown. Vet checked â no worms, started on flea prevention, but in need of some proper nutrition (which we have begun providing). She is very sweet and friendly. We already have four dogs, so we cannot keep her! Located in north georgia.
> 
> Contact [email protected] or https://www.facebook.com/curtiscountyfarm
> 
> View attachment 48498


***update*** we found someone to take her. Thank you.


----------



## momku

Puppy needs new home! We have a GSP, (German Short Hair) that we are unable to keep. He is very friendly and very energetic. He is almost 10 months old and around sixty pounds. We love him and want him in a good home. We live in North East Kansas. Please send a PM for more info and pics.


----------



## ambraaah

momku said:


> Puppy needs new home! We have a GSP, (German Short Hair) that we are unable to keep. He is very friendly and very energetic. He is almost 10 months old and around sixty pounds. We love him and want him in a good home. We live in North East Kansas. Please send a PM for more info and pics.



I know this post is from January but wanted to see if you still had your GSP? We have one and are looking to possibly adopt another.


----------



## momku

No. We contacted the German shorthair rescue and they have him now. I would contact them if you are looking for another dog. They were very nice and could help you find the perfect pup.


----------



## 4nTN

This Dog was a stray,I tried finding his owner locally and checked for a microchip and nobody ever claimed him.
I had him neutered and he has not had any problems with trying to get out since. He is quiet and house broken and would be very easy to train.
He is about 4,very handsome and very sweet with kids,people and other dogs. He does not like cats or ANY other animals (would respect a horse as a trail companion) which is common in this breed. In other words his prey drive is very high,which makes for a great working cattle dog.
I live in NE TN.


----------



## Northern lights collies

I have 2 male purebred rough collie puppies out of my last litter still looking for their forever homes. They are 16 week's old, one tri and one blue merle. Their parents are working farm collies, mother has an amazing natural herding instinct and has the more fitted sleek coat like old time working collies had. Their dad also has a great herding instinct but is used as our livestock guardian and has managed to keep all my free range chickens and ducks safe even though our neighbor is a nature preserve filled with predators. He has saved my horses from a dog attack more than once. He does have the thicker show type coat since he does have some show dog breeding in his pedigree.

Their mom is about 55 pounds, dad was right around 90 last time he was weighed. The puppies are very large so I would guesd they will be close to 90 pounds full grown. Puppies are negative for DM and PRA and come with a 2 year health guarantee. These puppies were born and raised in my home with other dogs, cats, and children. My toddler is constantly playing with them and they are amazing with her even when she gets a little rough petting and hugging them. They have been outside with my free range birds and are good with them, they do try to heed them around already but are gentle with them. These puppies will make amazing family/farm dogs. 

Since the holidays are coming up and these are the last 2 left I've dramatically reduced the price of them to try to get them into their forever homes by Christmas. The rest of the litter sold for 1200 with full AKC registration. Price is now reduced to 600 for AKC registration or 450 without papers and neuter contract. We are located in northwestern Wisconsin and I'm willing to drive a couple hours if needed to meet a buyer for them. These pups are my babies and a good home is the most important thing to me so there is some wiggle room on the price if the home is a perfect fit for one or both.


----------



## Leslie McCall

beccachow said:


> Anyone interested in a 2yo female St Bernard, fully papered and free to a good home? A friend of mine has her and can not keep her for several reasons.


----------

